
Is anyone else experiencing rapidly increasing health care costs? - toptalentscout
If you&#x27;re over 50, it seems the health insurance companies are raising rates every 2 or 3 months now. For 2 of us, we expect to pay $900 for a PPO plan soon, $800 now.
======
iphoneseventeen
Yes, never had so many collection notices in the mail for hospital visits, lab
work, etc.. that I simply lost track of. I am extremely diligent when it comes
to paying bills on time, but these just got out of hand.

Was paying $1200 a month for family of 4.

Why is this not discussed more?

------
atom-x
Only $900? My partner and I are both under the age of 50 had to pay over
$1200/mo this year for a personal plan with BCBS without ridiculous
deductibles. This was an increase from ~$1100/mo from just 6 mos ago.

------
darod
i've seen my health care plan go from $300 to $400 to $560 for the last 3
years. for this coming year, i'm seeing quotes for $700. These were platinum
PPO's for single male in 30s.

